# Do you think she is have contractions?



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, this is my Kinder doe who I thought was due on 3/22. Today she is not eating as much as she has been (I've thought about changing her name to Miss Piggy as she is always looking for grain in the trough). Everytime I check on them today, she looks like this. And I'm pretty sure her udder has filled up a lot more than it was. Before you couldn't really see it from the side, her leg hid it, and now you can see it in front of her leg and behind her leg when you look at her from the side. She is skittish so I can't feel for her ligaments. Just thought I would check if anybody had any opinions on what she is doing when she is standing like this. Or am I just an antsy mommy? Thanks!

























Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to me she doesnt look to be contracting 

but she could be in the early stages of labor.

Is 3/22 her 145 due date? that would put her on day 154 today if so


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

The 22 would have been day 150 so I guess when I seen her and the buck on October 23 it didn't take. But wit the way her udder seems to be filling up do u think she will wait until 4-9. I think that would be the next due date. Thank you for you're quick reply.
Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4/9 being her next due date and I presume thats 150 then she would be on day 141 so yeah she could go in a couple days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... she is doing good.... and not quite there yet.... Pretty Doe by the way... :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a doe due April 7th and she looks about the same...so she is probably right on track.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, Susie the Kinder kidded twin doelings about 5ish this afternoon. I was coming home from grocery shopping after being gone since about 12, me and two of my kids (18 month old, and 7 year old) went to check on the goats. I could hear all the goats making a ruckus, and halfway across the yard I heard a loud pained cry and so picked up the baby and ran the rest of the way. Got in there just right after she had delivered the second one. This is the very skittish doe, but tonight, I had to hold her to get her to let the babies nurse, and I had to milk out a little because she was very full. But now they are just nursing on one side, but I was making her nervous sitting down there, so came back to the house. So hopefully they will find the other side, or tomorrow I will milk out that side and put it in a bottle for one until they figure it out. I have read here about always putting one on the one side they aren't using so that one will learn there is another side, so will keep that in mind if I need to. But after I took the halter off, she still let me pet her for a few minutes. Then she walked to where the babies were standing and she let me pet her again. But she didn't want me to when I left. But we are hopefully making progress. She always acted like she wanted petted when the other goats were getting loving, but was too scared to let us touch her. So hopefully she is figuring it out. I will be milking her whether she likes it or not But I am soooooo excited that we have 2 does!!! Yay!!! I didn't get any good pics yet, I just had my phone with me and if they move just a smidge, it is blurry. Ok, I'm done rambling, so will go now. Thank you for all your help and support. Oh, and these two were up trying to drink within minutes. Our baby that was born last friday it took forever for him to act like he wanted something to eat. I will try to post pics tomorrow of the doelings and the buckling too. Oh my gosh! I am so physced!!!!

Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  2 doelings to boot too yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats........ :hug: :hi5: :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulation! Just goes to show that the as we live with our goats.. we can just tell when something is "different" .. trust your instincts! Good job. Cant wait to see pics.. she is such a pretty doe. I think with 2 girls nursing, they will find and use that other teat, due to competition. My little buckling definately preferred one side, but even he is evening mom out now... he is SO greedy! Have FUN with those new little ones!!!!


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I am just so excited still. I was walking around the house last night giggling and my husband asked me what I was giggling about. All I said was "2 does". I was so afraid it was going to be all boys and that would have put a wrench in our plans. But we would have figured something out.so thanks again to everyone
Tracy


----------

